# Life Wasted (Tanka)



## Nellie (Aug 15, 2015)

Smiles often disguise
life's calamities,
an upside down frown
taunting what's felt deep inside,
one life, one gun, suicide.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 17, 2015)

Nellie... this is a dark one... despair drips from your skilled pen.. Few lines, but this expresses a life time of pain... Thanks for sharing this stark glimpse into the dark abyss ...write on.. Peace


----------



## escorial (Aug 17, 2015)

last line not only ends the poem it stopped me in my tracks...that's a powerful line under any context...


----------



## Nellie (Aug 17, 2015)

Firemajic, escorial and others who read but didn't comment on this poem, I wrote it to release the pent up emotions I felt that day. I had been downtown to my endocrinologist for a check-up at the University Hospital, and while waiting for a ride, a bunch of sirens roared by me. I had just walked by the ER and that is where they all were going because this person shot himself right there. OMG! I hate guns..........


----------



## escorial (Aug 17, 2015)

Cracking bit of inside info to the piece...phew Nellie..!!


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 19, 2015)

Short and powerful.

I enjoyed it, Nellie.


----------

